# Article Providing a Summary of the Key Information in the Quebec Class Action Against Intrawest



## cd5 (Apr 1, 2018)

Patrick Cormier (a lawyer and team leader of the Volunteers Coordinating Committee) has provided a summary in the form of a "Q & A" of what the Quebec Class Action means for members of Club Intrawest/Embarc.
It can be found on the Club Intrawest Owners Group website at this page: www.citheownersgroup.org/class-action


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2018)

> Quebec Superior Court Authorizes Class Action against Intrawest
> PATRICK CORMIER·TUESDAY, MARCH 20, 2018
> On March 20th, 2018, the Superior Court of Quebec released a decision by Hon. Anne Jacob certifying a class action to proceed against Intrawest ULC. The full text of the decision is available here (available in French only). What follows is a summary of key information.
> 
> ...


here what was posted


----------

